# Macbook 4.1 blanc 2008 bon à jeter ?



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 

Voilà depuis un moment je cherche à redonner vie à mon vieux Macbook. je voyage beaucoup et aimerai optimiser mon vieux mac dans cette optique.1. j'aimerai essayer de l'alléger au max si qq un a des idées (lui enlever le lecteur cd?)2. Lui mettre un OS viable je pense à Ubuntu 18,04 en dualboot (mais ça peut être win10) et je galère pour trouver comme l'installer. Si qq un peu m'aider je lui serai mille fois reconnaissant Pour info je lui ai déjà acheté un disque internSSD et je lui ai rajouté aussi 4 g de rame. Je suis prêt à dépenser un peu d'argent alors du coup aujourd'hui faut-il mieux pas que je le jette ? Bref j'attends vos conseils. 

Encore merci.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2020)

Mordocodoc a dit:


> Lui mettre un OS viable je pense à Ubuntu 18,04 en dualboot (mais ça peut être win10)


Alors je te déplace dans le forum Unix…


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2020)

Sur le site d'Ubuntu on trouve des docs sur le sujet. Commence à partir de _cette page_.
Note que le mieux est de prendre son temps : lire à la fois les méthodes propres à ton modèle de MB mais aussi les méthodes plus récentes, histoire de se faire une idée.
Même si Linux s'est grandement simplifié, cela reste quand même toujours un peu aventureux. Toutefois il ne semble pas y avoir de gros problèmes de compatibilité.

Une question importante est de savoir si tu veux garder, ou pas, macOS.


----------



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Sur le site d'Ubuntu on trouve des docs sur le sujet. Commence à partir de _cette page_.
> Note que le mieux est de prendre son temps : lire à la fois les méthodes propres à ton modèle de MB mais aussi les méthodes plus récentes, histoire de se faire une idée.
> Même si Linux s'est grandement simplifié, cela reste quand même toujours un peu aventureux. Toutefois il ne semble pas y avoir de gros problèmes de compatibilité.
> 
> Une question importante est de savoir si tu veux garder, ou pas, macOS.


Pour répondre a la question oui j'aimerai dualbooté un os lion (le max sur ma machine) et un ubuntu sur une deuxième partition.

Ps : j'ai regardé le lien que tu m'as mis au dessus si j'ai bien compris pour ma machine c'est les versions cité plus bas qui sont recommandés
*MacBook 4,1: Ubuntu-version-specific Wikis*

This page links to wikis for the  *4-th Generation MacBook* (release date: early 2008).

The following wikis for the MacBook 4,1 are available:

Ubuntu 8.04/8.04.x LTS (Hardy Heron)
Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex)
Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)
Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick)
Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty)


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2020)

Disons que l'on a une idée du comportement de ces versions d'Ubuntu sur le MB 4,1
Mais cela ne veut pas dire que des versions plus récentes ne marcheraient pas elles aussi. À mon avis, cela vaut le coup de tenter une version de type LTS (_Long Term Support_), comme celle que tu as choisie.

Si tu veux avoir deux systèmes, il faut aussi que tu récupères rEFInd pour gérer le démarrage [on peut s'en passer mais c'est plus pratique avec lui].

Linux a besoin d'au moins deux partitions : une pour le _swap_ une pour le système. Il est préférable de créer ces partitions depuis macOS plutôt que depuis l'installateur, comme cela tu es sûr que macOS validera la table des partitions.
Pour le _swap_, prévoir au moins la taille de ta RAM (4 GB). Pour le système, prévoir au moins 60 GB pour être un peu tranquille. Tu peux éventuellement utiliser plus de partitions mais avec un seul disque et un système simple ça ne présente pas grand intérêt.

Enfin, si tu utilises le chiffrement de données (FileVault 2), je pense qu'il faut le désactiver avant de pouvoir créer les nouvelles partitions et d'installer Linux. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ensuite on puisse le réactiver [il y a une petite subtilité : à vérifier].


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2020)

Bonjour,


bompi a dit:


> Linux a besoin d'au moins deux partitions : une pour le _swap_ une pour le système.



C'est la méthode "Old School" ça : Depuis la Ubuntu 17.04, le swap n'est plus une partition mais un fichier situé dans /swapfile (sauf si une ancienne partition swap est détectée à l'installation)




__





						swap [Wiki ubuntu-fr]
					






					doc.ubuntu-fr.org


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que l'on a une idée du comportement de ces versions d'Ubuntu sur le MB 4,1
> Mais cela ne veut pas dire que des versions plus récentes ne marcheraient pas elles aussi. À mon avis, cela vaut le coup de tenter une version de type LTS (_Long Term Support_), comme celle que tu as choisie.
> 
> Si tu veux avoir deux systèmes, il faut aussi que tu récupères rEFInd pour gérer le démarrage [on peut s'en passer mais c'est plus pratique avec lui].
> ...



Merci encore,

Je vais rester sur cette version "ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64" .

1. J'ai regardé vite fais FileVaul. si j'ai bien compris c'est une sécurité pour données. Cette dernière est elle installé d'office sur le MacBook? je n'ai rien "activé" ou alors je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. De toute façon si tu me dis qu'il est préférable de la désactiver pas de problème je vais fouiller sur le forum comment faire la manip...

2. pour les partitions du SSD interne là aussi pas de problème. Il fait 250G je ferai 3 partitions donc :-1 de 100 G mon OS lion.-1 de 140G mon os ubuntu et 1-1 de 8G pour le swap (j'ai 4G de ram) c'est trop ? c'est bien ? ce n'est pas assez ? Le swap il faut l'installer ou c'est à l'installation de l'OS ubuntu qu'il va demander un disque swap dédié. 

3.Pour le moment j'ai testé mon lecteur CD il est mort c'est un "Matshita cd-rw-cw-8221" si j'ai bien compris c'est de la merde moralité ne me reste plus que l'option USB. J'installe rEFInd ^^


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

Du coup _swap or not swap ?_


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2020)

Mordocodoc a dit:


> Du coup _swap or not swap ?_



Il vaut mieux se faire son idée sois même  :
https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/swap


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Il vaut mieux se faire son idée sois même  :
> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/swap


Oui j'ai bien lu mais avec mes connaissances dans le domaine j'avoue que c'est pas si clair. 
Si je résume, pas obligatoire mais "Cependant, évaluer ses besoins en espace d'échange peut mieux rationaliser vos ressources" et rationaliser ses ressource j'aime bien surtout sur un vieux Macbook ....donc c'est pas si clair dans ma p'tit tête ^^


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2020)

Mordocodoc a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien lu mais avec mes connaissances dans le domaine j'avoue que c'est pas si clair.



Je ne peux que donner mon avis subjectif (et je reconnais que d'autres peuvent avoir légitimement un avis inverse) : 
ça ne sert plus à rien à rien avec un linux moderne, et n'apporte que de la complexité sans aucun bénéfice   
(j'avais prévenu, c'est subjectif)


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je ne peux que donner mon avis subjectif (et je reconnais que d'autres peuvent avoir légitimement un avis inverse) :
> ça ne sert plus à rien à rien avec un linux moderne, et n'apporte que de la complexité sans aucun bénéfice
> (j'avais prévenu, c'est subjectif)


n'étant pas un grand informaticien je suis allé au plus simple = une seul partition 
c'est pour le moment pas le plus gros problème déjà j'aimerai pouvoir booté et installé mon ubuntu sur ma partition


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2020)

Mordocodoc a dit:


> déjà j'aimerai pouvoir booté et installé mon ubuntu sur ma partition



Si la clé est bien faite, il suffit de démarrer en appuyant sur Option (Alt)...
Mais voilà, si la clé est bien faite


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Si la clé est bien faite, il suffit de démarrer en appuyant sur Option (Alt)...
> Mais voilà, si la clé est bien faite


je pense faire normalement mais force est de constater que non  sinon je ne serai pas encore dessus.
Pourtant je ne vois vraiment pas le problème. je suis passé par Rufus et unetbootin et seulement sur Rufus j'ai vu mon "boot" mais quand j'ai cliqué dessus rien écran noir.J'attends mais rien... je sais pas si c'est pas le format ou le schéma qui pose problème. Si tu as une idée je prends ^^


----------



## daffyb (14 Février 2020)

franchement avec de la RAM et un SSD SnowLeopard devrait tourner plutôt bien dessus


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> C'est la méthode "Old School" ça : Depuis la Ubuntu 17.04, le swap n'est plus une partition mais un fichier situé dans /swapfile (sauf si une ancienne partition swap est détectée à l'installation)
> ...


Je n'avais même pas fait attention à ça. C'est plus pratique en effet.
Simplement, il faut faire le même calcul qu'avant et ajuster la taille de la partition pour les besoins du système et du swap.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> franchement avec de la RAM et un SSD SnowLeopard devrait tourner plutôt bien dessus


Certes, mais d'un autre côté SL n'est plus maintenu et plus rien de ce qui tourne dessus ne l'est.
Si on peut installer un Linux (ou, aussi bien un *BSD, une option moins connue mais intéressante) avec des éléments clefs toujours à jour, c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Mordocodoc (14 Février 2020)

J'ai effectivement vu que certain trouvé Lion moin bien que snow.... A vrai dire je trouve que Lion tourne pas si mal et surtout j'essaye de "moderniser" mon Macbook. 

Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas a installer mon ubuntu sur la 2° partition.
J'ai essayer de suivre les Tuto pour installé en dualboot mais je doit avoir fait une erreur.
j'ai installé refit comme expliqué j'ai partitionné mon ssd. j'ai télécharger la version "ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64" puis j'ai créer une clé bootable avec Rufus. Pour le moment pas de problème. je lance le boot, j'arrive bien au menu installation de Ubuntu avec les 4 choix (try ubuntu, installé ubuntu....) je mets installé ubuntu un écran noir apparaît puis des ligne de code avec des erreurs j'attends qq instant et l'installateur se lance puis se bloque sur les petit point en dessous.
Ma question est donc ou est l'erreur. Mon Macbook et compatible ? j'ai mal fait une étape ?


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2020)

Essaye avec une version plus ancienne de Ubuntu (au cas où). Ou avec d'autres moutures et dérivés de Debian/Ubuntu.
Assez bizarrement, sur un MA, je n'arrivais à rien avec Ubuntu et en essayant XUbuntu tout a bien fonctionné. Donc : faire des tests et des essais...

Le cas échéant, tu peux aussi afficher les messages d'erreur.


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2020)

Salut,
perso sur mon MB 3.1, C2D@2,2Ghz et 4Go de Ram j'ai un dual boot : Lion et Mint 18/x

Je suis très loin d'être un spécialiste, donc je donne ce qui a fonctionné chez moi.

Au départ j'avais SL et Win7 en dual boot.
J'avais donc installé Win avec l'installeur BootCamp situé dans "applications/utilitaires/assistant bootcamp"

Quand j'en ai eu marre de Win, j'ai démarré sur une clé de Mint
J'ai testé le mode "live" qui m'a paru acceptable

Ensuite, toujours en démarrant depuis la clé, j'ai fait l'instal de Mint
J'ai accepté de prendre le volume "bootcamp" comme volume de démarrage, puis j'ai accepté la création d'un volume de swap égal à la Ram.

Tout cela a fonctionné sans aucun bug (et ça continue. J'ai fait une MaJ de Mint hier)

Je précise néanmoins que sur un ordi identique je n'ai pas réussi à booter sur ma clé de Mint avec "alt"


----------



## Mordocodoc (25 Février 2020)

Alors verdict ^^

Ubuntu ne fonctionne pas dessus de toute façon j'ai préféré une version de Linux qui été plus légere.

J'ai réussi a installer Linux mint (les 3 versions) Elementary aussi....

J'ai qq problèmes de chauffe et de wifi (le débit et bien plus bas que sur lion et n'est pas constant) certainement des problèmes dû à la vieillesse du mac ( 18 ans)

Mais sinon tout le matériel et reconnu ou presque sauf la webcam mais résolue ici








						Camera MacBook isight sur Ubuntu
					

Petite astuce rapide pour ceux qui veulent recycler des vieux MacBook en y installant un Ubuntu et dérivé. Tout est reconnu (driver wifi proprio...) sauf la Webcam, Voici la procédure.    Il faut dans un premier temps




					www.lacaveatonton.ovh
				




Pour le wifi si qq'un a un jour le problème il peut être biaisé avec une clé wifi ;-)

Franchement j'ai opté pour Linux mint mate avec swag et j'en suis très content. xfce n'est pas mal non plus mais mate et un peu plus sympa mm si il prends un peu plus de ressource.....
Cette version de Linux et à mon sens la meilleur pour une transition pas trop brutal entre Mac (avec un passé windows)
De plus, la communauté Mint et vraiment efficace.
Voila si certain qu'il n'hésite pas

Merci encore bompi, Daffyb, ericse, Sly54 et "invité" ^^

PS pour mettre Résolu c'est ou ? ^^


----------



## Yuls (26 Février 2020)

En revanche :



Mordocodoc a dit:


> J'ai qq problèmes de chauffe [...] certainement des problèmes dû à la vieillesse du mac ( 18 ans)



2008-2020 = *12 ans*
Pas seulement dû à la vieillesse, c'est le refroidissement qui n'est plus assuré par la poussière accumulée à l'intérieur (ventilateur + grilles d'aération) , et certainement la pâte thermique qui est à remplacer entre le radiateur et le processeur (peut-être aussi un remplacement du ventilateur), mais ça nécessite un démontage du Macbook, cf. tuto iFixit :









						MacBook Core 2 Duo Heat Sink Replacement
					

The heat sink helps keep the processor cool and...




					fr.ifixit.com


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2020)

Oui, je suis un peu surpris par l'histoire de la chauffe.

Bon, je suis gravement parano avec la pâte thermique fournie par Apple. généralement c'est fait par des gougnafiers (peut être des machines ?)
Il est très utile de remplacer cette pâte thermique appliquée à la va vite. Trop et mal répartie.
De plus sur Mac j'utilise MacsFanControl sur tous mes ordis.

Alors effectivement avec Mint ça souffle pas mal, mais au moins ça refroidi.

Pour le Wifi, je n'ai pas remarqué de ralentissements, mais c'est subjectif, je ne me souviens pas avoir fait de tests.


----------



## Mordocodoc (28 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, je suis un peu surpris par l'histoire de la chauffe.
> 
> Bon, je suis gravement parano avec la pâte thermique fournie par Apple. généralement c'est fait par des gougnafiers (peut être des machines ?)
> Il est très utile de remplacer cette pâte thermique appliquée à la va vite. Trop et mal répartie.
> ...


bon à savoir ^^
MacsFanControl tu l'utilise sous Linux ? tu as qu'elle version?


----------



## Mordocodoc (28 Février 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> En revanche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui 12 dsl 
j'ai beuggé merci pour le lien


----------

